# subcontractor for Lowes or Depot



## KKD Michaels (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey, has anyone ever done any subcontractor work for Lowes Or Home Depot? Specifically plumbing. I looked at their websites and just seen that I would have to beef up my liability insurance but I was wondering if it was worth it. Whats their cut? is what I want to know. Are they a p.i.t.a. to work for? How busy would they keep you? thanks.


----------



## thom943 (Apr 3, 2007)

Im not really sure what kind of cut Lowe's takes on there installs, I think it's a flat rate, such as for installing a water heater or bath tub, and if there is any additional work than you would tack that on as well. I new a guy that was doing work for lowe's and he showe'd me a work order for a D/W and I think they paid like a hundred bucks for that.


----------



## gmp (Feb 23, 2007)

RUN! Run as far away as you can!!!!!
Having them them dictate what you will be paid....No way. Besides think of all the "junk" that comes from their shelves. I don't think they pay for warranty, if they do...Beware!


----------

